# Can someone tell Royal Mail...



## philamena (12 August 2012)

... to get their head out of their arse?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-19223242

I know it's wrong, blah blah etc etc, but surely there's a better way to deal with it than going all 'disappointed' and painting it red again forthwith.


----------



## Kiribati_uk (12 August 2012)

Only in england..........


----------



## hcm88 (12 August 2012)

Does seem a little spoilsport of the Royal Mail to do that, but then again it isn't really the town residents choice as to where it should be painted!
In my opinion it ought to be the athlete's choice whether its painted in their current residence or where they grew up. If Ben Ainslie wanted it to be painted in Lymington then they ought to paint it there, but if he wanted it painted where he grew up then the residents of Lymington haven't really got a foot to stand on.


----------



## philamena (12 August 2012)

hcm88 said:



			Does seem a little spoilsport of the Royal Mail to do that, but then again it isn't really the town residents choice as to where it should be painted!
In my opinion it ought to be the athlete's choice whether its painted in their current residence or where they grew up. If Ben Ainslie wanted it to be painted in Lymington then they ought to paint it there, but if he wanted it painted where he grew up then the residents of Lymington haven't really got a foot to stand on.
		
Click to expand...

Quite right: it would be best if they asked the athletes (not sure whether they do or not). But Royal Mail PR can surely do a better job of relating to their audience by being a bit less stick up the bum about it. How about: "We love it that every town is proud of their connection to our gold medallists, we are too. But people can't just go around painting things that don't belong to them: that is actually a crime. Every winner only gets one postbox, Ben's is in xxx because that's where he lives and trains, and so to be fair to all the other athletes who only have one gold postbox each, we will be repainting this one red."


----------



## Koala Kate (12 August 2012)

Charlotte's got two boxes painted. One in Enfield and one in Newent after the town mayor complained to the post office. Seems who you know !


----------



## Penny Less (12 August 2012)

Im surprised they managed to get them painted so quickly given how long it takes them to deliver a letter


----------



## Lami (12 August 2012)

Mo Farah chose his second box. I went to post a letter in it today.. Of course just had to do the mobot whilst I was there! There was a queue for photos!


----------



## Koala Kate (12 August 2012)

So the. " Every winner only gets one box" comment from the Post Office is total bullocks !!!


----------

